# Mirage Iii, Beadblasted Or Pvd



## TomGW (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a Mirage III which is basically in good condition except for the normal swirly marks etc. However, I have been thinking of a more 'tool watch' finish, either beadblasted or even PVD. I seem to remember a similar style B&R that had a black PVD / DLC finish. Has anyone modified theirs or got pics anything like this?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I think bead blasted would look better


----------



## TomGW (Mar 29, 2008)

Parabola said:


> I think bead blasted would look better


It would certainly be easier and cost less and could even be the first step, to be followed by PVD if desired.

Any pics out there?


----------



## Moore73 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dont think i have ever really liked any pvd what i have owned.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

You could always get one of these.










I would If I had a spare 1,000 euro :lol:

Mike


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

TomGW said:


> I have a Mirage III which is basically in good condition except for the normal swirly marks etc. However, I have been thinking of a more 'tool watch' finish, either beadblasted or even PVD. I seem to remember a similar style B&R that had a black PVD / DLC finish. Has anyone modified theirs or got pics anything like this?


I know about PVD, but not DLC, what is it?

Thanks,

Best regards,

Defender.


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

I always thought an M5 would look cool if it had a PVD coating, but don't know of anyone who could do it or how much it would cost.


----------



## swubb (Apr 30, 2009)

MIKE said:


> You could always get one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one gorgeous timepiece


----------

